# Homemade target stands



## earth mover (Nov 19, 2015)

Here are a couple target stands I built. The wooden one I added a 3/4" thick horse stall mat for a backstop
to catch flyers while i am learning to use a back tension release:wink:
The metal one is just one to move around the yard.


----------



## widnert (Feb 19, 2014)

Like it! Planning something similar for myself this year!


----------



## Kelley1992 (Jan 22, 2016)

neat


----------



## dean82 (Sep 15, 2009)

nice work


----------



## unclejdof3 (Mar 11, 2015)

nice work. great idea. I'll save this one.


----------



## neiabowhunter (Jan 20, 2016)

looks nice


----------



## Gordy77 (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks great, love the roof for weather protection.


----------



## nolan3387 (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## Paul Lobo (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## zeprice44 (May 28, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## stanleybowhuntr (Dec 31, 2012)

Got tired of dragging target around. Made this from milled telephone pole. Cover does a good job of protecting target. Nice job on yours.


----------



## stanleybowhuntr (Dec 31, 2012)

was laying on my side when I took these!!


----------



## kelswaim (Feb 6, 2016)

these look great.. puts my stick riggin to shame


----------



## earth mover (Nov 19, 2015)

Nice job. I had a hard time figuring out how to get my picts straight.


----------



## 34cbaker (Aug 24, 2015)

This is my target stand, it has 8" casters on it so I can wheel it around the yard for different yardages.


----------



## AttilaTheHun (Nov 19, 2011)

tagged


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

34cbaker said:


> This is my target stand, it has 8" casters on it so I can wheel it around the yard for different yardages.
> View attachment 3783466


You meet to retrofit a set of of snow skis! lol! Very nice!


----------



## gfwireman (Jan 14, 2006)

Nice


----------



## MountieHunter (Jul 21, 2016)

Just finished up mine. A bow holder and arrow tube will be next!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AR.Smitty (Jul 28, 2019)

that looks awesome! nice job!


----------



## CForest (Nov 11, 2017)

I like the rubber mat backdrop, great idea!!

Sent from my SM-G920R7 using Tapatalk


----------



## coachmitchel (Dec 27, 2011)

the rubber mat takes it to a different level


----------



## Lnoggle1 (Jul 30, 2019)

I like the rubber back stop just in case! Good idea!


----------



## Michoutdoors (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks good. I need to build one as well.


----------



## Rabbitdog33 (Jun 14, 2010)

nice


----------



## wesslee (Jul 31, 2019)

Nice!


----------



## Boze (Feb 7, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Todd.M (Jan 14, 2017)

very cool


----------



## keep_hunting_ca (Oct 3, 2017)

I wish my yard was big enough to need one of these.


----------



## m_tintin (Sep 25, 2018)

nice


----------



## Bitterflinger (May 18, 2016)

Tag


----------



## marvel (Mar 11, 2019)

Nice set-ups. For those that have used the horse mat as a backer, how long have they lasted? I am planning on building a similar set up so additional information is appreciated.


----------



## mcgregory80 (Mar 27, 2019)

nice work on the stands


----------



## bernybowles (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks for the post. I've been trying to think of a good backstop that won't shred my arrow if i let one get a little crazy.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Aug 13, 2019)

Those sure beat the $10 WalMart aluminum folding chair that I use!


----------



## hocojoe (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice


----------



## BZ1776 (Apr 19, 2019)

Looks like I'm going to home depot tonight lol


----------



## bp4ester (Apr 29, 2019)

We have problems with sun damage eating up our targets. Need to build one with a sun shade both for rain and the sun to get some extended use of the targets.


----------



## Starke27 (May 17, 2019)

Nice. I have a 4’x4’ pressed fiberboard target on a stand but need to add a roof like yours to protect it from the weather a little better. Downside is the damn thing weighs about 400lbs as is. Anymore weight and it might just have to stay with the house when I move.


----------



## 1diamondshooter (Jun 3, 2019)

marvel said:


> For those that have used the horse mat as a backer, how long have they lasted? I am planning on building a similar set up so additional information is appreciated.


The horse stall mats are great arrow stoppers. Make sure you get a non-porous mat. That way it will not soak in water.
Arrows come out relatively easy also. Get the 3/4" not the 1/2" mat. They are heavy, my 6x3 mat weighs 106 pounds.
They are only to catch misses not intentionally shot at.


----------



## JonathanDinh (Sep 4, 2019)

Does the roof do any good in protecting the target?


----------



## GCook (Aug 22, 2016)

Horse stall mat backstop.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## alexcleonard (Sep 5, 2019)

we made ours out of pvc but this is a better idea


----------



## Aiken (Jun 16, 2016)

Great Ideas


----------



## Parts Guy (Sep 8, 2011)

excellent ideas


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

This actually isn't so much home made but my movable stand.
In here, it's possible to shoot public land but not longer than 20m at home.
So I need to go somewhere for my daily shoots, if I want shoot longer, as I usually do.

I have rented indoor place where I can shoot 30m and this will go there over winter.
But summertime...


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

JonathanDinh said:


> Does the roof do any good in protecting the target?


100% YES.

I had a few bag targets, then built some bag target holders, THEN added a corrugated roof over a couple target stands.

The bags, 1, a year old, never brought in, never covered up, lost about 15-20 pounds of just moisture. And it was a smaller one from walmart, maybe half size of yellow jacket? But same company.


And didn't bring it inside, just put a roof on it. All of a sudden my arrows started pulling out easier, like the day I bought it. It took about a month to fully dry out, but if you don't wanna cover your "weather proof" bags with grill covers, or bring them in, then If you like it, then you shoulda put a ring on it, I mean roof, ROOF.


----------



## JonathanDinh (Sep 4, 2019)

That's one nice and clean setup.


----------



## jdelay05 (Dec 30, 2010)

Great work, those look awesome!


----------



## Spike1401 (Sep 13, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## sad_story (Aug 5, 2014)

Tipe said:


> This actually isn't so much home made but my movable stand.
> In here, it's possible to shoot public land but not longer than 20m at home.
> So I need to go somewhere for my daily shoots, if I want shoot longer, as I usually do.
> 
> ...


What target is that? 

xcursion 6s
xcursion xplorer
Darton 1100 Pro


----------



## Isaiah Smith (Oct 29, 2019)

Impressive


----------



## mark_lee (Jul 29, 2019)

Love the tin roof!


----------



## WCork (Apr 22, 2010)

Here’s mine. Adding a roof to it this week [emoji106]










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow_Hunting (Dec 14, 2017)

looks good. i need something to protect my targets from the weather.


----------



## PandaICT (Oct 30, 2015)

good idea putting a rubber back stop behind everything.


----------



## Coach7 (Jul 18, 2016)

https://www.bupsports.com/shop/targets-backstops/bup-shield-archery-backstop/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

sad_story said:


> What target is that?
> 
> xcursion 6s
> xcursion xplorer
> Darton 1100 Pro


Glued 2 foamed plastic 100x100cm together and rope in between there.
20cm thick, now 30cm when I added one more layer for take thin hunting arrow's hits.

That frame is normal light stand x2 and aluminium bar where I can hook that backround.
Put together with 2 bolts so I can put them in trunk of my car.


----------



## jjjaah (Jun 26, 2019)

Nice! I kinda want to build one too!


----------



## MirkB (Feb 6, 2010)

very nicely done


----------



## JasonisSalty933 (Sep 11, 2019)

I need to make me one


----------



## GHeikes (Jul 24, 2019)

those are nice


----------



## ryanmordente (Jan 2, 2020)

looks good!!


----------



## Mmetzger001 (Feb 6, 2019)

a lot of nice work


----------



## ryanmordente (Jan 2, 2020)

looks great!


----------



## ARCHERY4LYFE (Dec 8, 2018)

Looks awesome! I like the rubber mate be hide the bags to catch wild arrows.


----------



## Elmer5599 (Sep 27, 2018)

I'll have to save this one!

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dozers.world (Aug 30, 2018)

I need to do something like this. Putting a roof over the targets adds a lot of life to them.. out of the rain and snow


----------



## Fogswamp (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Simplestman84 (Oct 22, 2019)

Mine


----------



## bowstruck3 (Feb 4, 2020)

I like the horse mat idea


----------



## ToddD89 (Nov 20, 2019)

Definitely see a couple in here that I would like to copy.


----------



## Cuahitl (Jan 22, 2020)

Nice


----------



## eden (Aug 28, 2016)

nice set ups! I'll be copying some this spring


----------



## BlanchardRvrBuc (Feb 18, 2020)

like the idea of keeping the elements off the target ....


----------

